# Arrays und Methoden



## Louis12 (13. Nov 2018)

Hallo liebe Java community,
aufgrund der vorbereitung des stehenden Java Test (UNI) bitte ich euch mir zu helfen da für disen Tesr leider keine Musterlösung zur verfügung steht und ich und meinr Kameraden heute den Test schreiben.Wir haben ihn schib auf blatt papier gewchrieben aber leider wissek wir nicht was richtig ist.


Hier der Test


----------



## Robat (13. Nov 2018)

Louis12 hat gesagt.:


> Wir haben ihn schib auf blatt papier gewchrieben aber leider wissek wir nicht was richtig ist.


Und wo sind eure Lösungen? 
Was erwartest du / ihr denn jetzt eigentlich? Das sich jemand hinsetzt und euch die Lösung für den Test schreibt?


----------



## mihe7 (13. Nov 2018)

@Louis12 Leute, Leute.. die Aufgabenstellung enthält die Lösung ja schon fast im Quelltext.

Wenn ich mir Aufgabe 1.1 ansehe: "Schreiben ... eine Ganzzahl als Parameter ... neues double-Array ... das befüllte Array zurückgegeben werden:"


```
public static Array von double readArray(Ganzzahltyp anzahl) {
// "... negativen Parameterwert soll ... null zurückgeben"
    falls anzahl negativ, dann gib null zurück

// ... ein neues double array mit dieser Zahl als Länge ...
    array := neues double-Array der Länge anzahl

// ... entsprechende Zahl (gemeint ist anzahl) von double-Werten ... 
// ... IOTools eingelesen ... befüllte Array ... for-Schleife
    for anzahl Iterationen {
        lies wert ein
        speichere wert im array
    }
// Array zurückgegeben....
    Rückgabe von array
}
```

(Für Euch noch ein extra Hinweis: das Vorstehende ist Pseudo-Code und die Zeilen mit "//" sind Kommentare)


----------



## Robat (13. Nov 2018)

Ich finde es immer wieder interessant das einigen Studenten 5 Minuten vor der Angst einfällt, dass sie ja noch Lösungen brauchen / sich auf einen Test vorbereiten müssten. Wenn ihr die Aufgaben jetzt nicht lösen könnt, könnt ihr es nachher im Test auch nicht


----------



## mihe7 (13. Nov 2018)

5 Minuten vor der Angst - lol. Unbegreiflich finde ich, dass sie das ja nicht zum ersten Mal hören und offensichtlich eine Aufgabenstellung bekommen, von der so mancher nur träumen kann. Der nächste Schritt wäre, dass der Aufgabensteller die Lösung hinschreibt und fragt, ob sie gerne die Punkte dafür haben möchten.

```
[ ] Ja   (3 P.)
[ ] Nein (0 P.)
```


----------



## Robat (13. Nov 2018)

Würde auf jeden Fall zu der Entwicklung des deutschen Schulsystemes passen


----------

